# I need someone to talk to



## Keepingfaith19 (Oct 16, 2004)

I don't mean to be a crybaby, but I just want someone to talk to you can understand. I am 16 and been a ISB(Both Constipation and the ahhh ya) types) suffer since I was 11. At 14 I gained a cyst on my left falloipain tube that wont stop bleeding, and a sodium defiency that always makes me so tired and even pass out at times. Recently I have gain something like Acid Reflex but what comes up doenst burn so I will go to the doc soon. I am thankful for what I have and Gods many blessing,but that still doesnt mean I wish what used to have. I used to be a good runner, active, nothing could stop me. Now I am reduced to something so weak. My friends call me the living pin cushion cause when I get really sick I have to get my blood taken like every 3-5 days. I still have musical talent but the soduim defencieny makes it hards to concentrate. I had to quite running. I almost hospitalized myself. I just love it so much, its hard to let go. Of course people and think I just wussed out. I am so glad to see others close to my are. I thought I tought I was a rare "younin" case. Theses are only some of the pains I am feeling. I feel like screaming. I am sorry to burden you all but I have no one else to go to. I will give you my email if you want to chat. God Bless


----------



## stillsuffering (Dec 19, 2004)

Faith. keep your chin up. I've had ibs since I was 11 years old and I'm 21 now. If you ever need to chat, just email me sometime. -keeping you in my prayers


----------



## nwflap (Aug 9, 2004)

FAITH,Hope you are feeling betterI have IBS, gastritis, and fibromylgia, I just got out of the hospital 2 weeks ago. You need a really good Dr. keep looking till you find one. There are meds to help. But I have had to change the way I eat completely. if you want to email any time please let me know and i will send you my address.Tricia


----------



## Audioslave626 (Jan 2, 2005)

Hey im not one to complain but I understand what your going through. Im a sophmore in high school and IBS mess up my life as well. Im glad i found people who are going through what i am. If you need to IM someone and vent away I'll be all ears. S/N Jboxer626


----------



## out_of_luck (Jan 11, 2005)

Hi.Faith!aww=( Poor.Poor.You!I feel so sorry for you.well i have been suffering for about 4 and a half years now with i.b.s. and it has been a living hell for me...and im sure it has for you too=(lol and if you feel like screaming or just jumping around then go to your basement, shut the door and then just start going wild!lol.For me medications have been bad,just destroying lever/kidney gradually time by time but i dont know if it will help for you so you can look into some medications if ya want?and try drinking camomile and/or peppermint tea. another thing u can try is maybe fennel.i've heard that they are like seeds and you boil them in hot water or something. and you can look into a book called "Eating For I.B.S." by heather van vorous.*I'll keep u in my prayers* and *I hope things get better for you* if u ever need someone to talk to e-mail me/add me ### lightning_girl_18###hotmail.com.and sure i dont mind someone to talk to,may i have your e-mail please?*


----------



## lulu684 (Aug 10, 2003)

hi i'm 16 too and suffer from ibs-c too!! i feel all alone and i really need someone to talk to who understands!! email me at Lulu684###aol.comi would love to chat!!


----------



## 16141 (Apr 24, 2005)

i'm 16 and i know how you feel.


----------



## 13583 (Aug 19, 2005)

U have alot of things going on with u right now, from my thoughts u seem very strong. Keep ur head up and think, Can i make it? Well, i think u can. (I also have constipation, ugh,) I give u all my blessings-jordyn


----------



## 19256 (Oct 19, 2005)

I need someone to talk to im 17 and i had IBS for 3 years now.. i barely go anywhere i was in chorus for 5 yaer and i had to stop singing and doing sports because of IBS i hate my life so much no madder how much you try to explain to your friends are family no one understand the pain you go threw.. life is not easy.. my email is sweetcandy_11_###hotmail.com email me its nice to have someone that understands..


----------



## ~Vicky~ (Oct 24, 2005)

Hi.I have no friends with IBS and feel no one understands.My mom says she does but I just feel so alone..I know I havent got IBS as bad as some, but I have heard of so many and every case (Even mild ones) are bad...Can someone e-mail me? at - Groovyvickster###hotmail.comThank you..From..Vicky.


----------

